# Complete original 55 Colson Commander found in the TRASH!!?



## Miguello (Jul 29, 2006)

Check this thread out on the Schwinn board, for those of you who don't frequent the site already. That has GOT to be one lucky dude!!:eek: :eek: 

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?p=136082#post136082


----------



## Miguello (Jul 29, 2006)

And a pic.....


----------



## Miguello (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, I thought this would have had a "little" more interest? Guess I was wrong? Oh well.


----------



## ravedodger (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure a lot of us are interested. We're just jealous.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, including me!! haha!


----------

